# Satellite Diplexer Install Question



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I completely understand using a splitter and 2 diplexers to split the sat signal from one receiver to feed different room/s. My question is my parents have DirecTV and only one coax from the sat feeding into the house. No they aren't willing to drill and put in a second coax. Can I "back feed" ,using a diplexer, the one cable from the sat to allow their DVR to work properly, meaning recording one show and able to watch another as if they had 2 coax connections at the dish?

My thinking is put a diplexer in line with the coax from the sat to the house using the antenna out on the diplexer to get the feed from the second connection on the duel LNB F connector on the dish. Or would I need to split the signal from the dish using a splitter into the diplexer and then use a jumper wire from the splitter into the diplexer only using one of the F connectors on the dish. At the tv/receiver end I would use another diplexer to feed the coax into the two coax inputs into the DVR.

Is it possible









Thanks again

Bill.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont think that will work. First you cant use a splitter between the dish and the receiver. I have never tried the diplexer idea, but i dont think it works. You can feed an antenna on the diplexer and they can record one thing off sat and watch something from antenna.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry Bill, but it's not going to work.









I'm not really clear what it is that's going on inside that LNB at the dish, but you do need to have a dual-LNB, and you must run two separate lines from the dish into the TIVO receiver.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll go along with those guys...

I'll also add that with a dual LNB dish and the 2 feeds, the diplexer works great.

I got one off Ebay for a couple bucks, and run the 2 feeds from the dish into it. It then converts the feeds into 4 seperate usable feeds. I use 3 different receivers and can get whatever I want on each one of them.

I have the diplexer mounted under the eaves of the roof, about 2 feet from the dish.

Steve


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

The short answer is no. More details follow if your interested. The channels are split over even and odd transponders on the satellite. The reciever sends a voltage to the LNB to tune it to even or odd transponders. This means that if you split the cable, if the channels you happen to watch/record are on the same even/odd transponder set, it will work. As soon as you try to watch/record a channel on the odd transponder and a channel on the even transponders, one or the other will not work. Sorry, but you must run another line to get two tuners


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. But one last question as I have some diplexers and splitters being shipped.

Here is the install I'm following and this is splitting, using a diplexer, before the receiver but back feeding from the receiver out using a second diplexer and splitter. So diplexers don't split the signal they just allow 2 way travel









Thanks again.
Bill.

BTW 4 diplexers and 2 sat splitters shipped to my door was $22. Not to bad considering the local Radio Shack wanted $20 per diplexer  prosatellitesupply.com.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Not gonna work using diplexers.
There is a device made that will do what you want. Google a DSS stacker and de-stacker and you should find it. Once you see that the price for this thing is about 300 clams, the second cable run may look more appealing.
The diagram you showed above will work for it's application which is one feed into one receiver and then back feeding through a diplexer to a second TV. In this setup, both TV's have to view the same channel.
What you really need is a second cable run to the dish. Or just tell the parents that you can always install a second dish in the living room pointing out the window. See how that one goes over.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Or just tell the parents that you can always install a second dish in the living room pointing out the window. See how that one goes over.


LOL







That might not be a bad idea.

Thanks again.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bill,
The diagram you show will work if you are trying to get a mirror program on a second TV.

It will not let you use a second receiver to get a different program.

You could always just run a splitter after the receiver and send the already received signal to the second TV.

The whole thing is that you will only get the program that is being shown on the first TV....there is no way to "split" the signal into 2 receivable signals when you are using a single LNB dish.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Huh????!!!









I guess I'm just out of the loop here. ...... diplexers, coax, LNBs, splitters.

I just turn it on; if it works, great. If it doesn't, call the repair man!

I'm what you call technology-challenged.

Mark


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

That install will work if what you want to do is mirror the receiver on another tv. Your orignal post though talked about getting two sat feeds to a DVR. That install will not work for that. You are feeding what is essentially a video feed from the receiver to another tv. That is different than the sat feed.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

You need what is called a stacker and a de-stacker:

Here is a stacker:

Sonora Stacker

Here is a destacker:

destacker

I use these all the time and the work great. Although, You will find that it is cheaper to run a second cable in most cases.

The sonora designs website has a lot of great information on satellite signal distribution.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Katrina said:


> In this setup, both TV's have to view the same channel.


Exactly. And if that's the goal (I know it's not), there are easier ways than this. Bottom line, you MUST run a second line from the dish to the receiver. I'm not really clear on what the issue is with doing that? Done right, nobody would ever notice that there are two coax cables instead of one unless they look real close.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You'll lose 2 to 4 dB of signal on each diplex. With that said do you get a good enough signal on the dish to take a 4 to 8db loss?
If you paid under $20 a piece for them you have the 4dB loss versions.

Your rainfade threshold will take a dive for sure.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I'll go along with those guys...
> 
> I'll also add that with a dual LNB dish and the 2 feeds, the diplexer works great.
> 
> ...


Diplexers arrived in the mail today. Will report later but have no reason to feel I got jipped on 4db loss units. Maybe I did maybe I didn't but...

Steve can you explain what your doing with your diplexers? Your using the 2 feeds from the sat into a 4 way diplexer feeding 4 lines/coax only using 3 receivers correct







If thats correct why not just use a Sat splitter or are you daisy chaining your coax to feed different rooms? Just trying to figure this out is all. All "I" wanted to do is mirror the living room TV into the kitchen and I've got that figured out using the diplexers and splitter. My thinking about my project got me thinking about my parents house with only one coax from the Sat hence the question.

Thanks for the info everyone. Again Outbackers know more than just camping









Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Steve can you explain what your doing with your diplexers? Your using the 2 feeds from the sat into a 4 way diplexer feeding 4 lines/coax only using 3 receivers correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

That is correct.

I have a diplexer mounted under my dish that takes the 2 input feeds and then 'splits' them into 4 feeds.

I then have used 3 of the 4 outputs to go to different rooms in the house.

Each one then has its own receiver that gets whatever channels I want.

If you only want a mirror image on a different TV, then you can split the signal after the receiver and go to another TV.

I use one of my 3 receivers in the OB during the summer with an extra dish on a tripod.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> [
> I have a diplexer mounted under my dish that takes the 2 input feeds and then 'splits' them into 4 feeds.
> 
> I then have used 3 of the 4 outputs to go to different rooms in the house.
> ...


I guess my question is why use a diplexer if your not using the same coax? You should still be able to split the signal using a normal Sat splitter correct?

Thanks again
Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> [
> I have a diplexer mounted under my dish that takes the 2 input feeds and then 'splits' them into 4 feeds.
> 
> I then have used 3 of the 4 outputs to go to different rooms in the house.
> ...


I guess my question is why use a diplexer if your not using the same coax? You should still be able to split the signal using a normal Sat splitter correct?

Thanks again
Bill
[/quote]
No.......you can split the line using a sat splitter, but what happens, is that it doesn't split the signal completely.

I tried it at our old house, you can use 1 receiver on a split line, but only on 1 feed at a time....it blanks out the second feed.

The diplexer passes along the signal and it is still usable for multiple receivers.

Steve

OK......I take that back.









It looks like there are some splitters on the market now that WILL do that.

When I put mine in 5 years ago, I had to use a diplexer to make everything work.

When I tried to use the sat splitters that were available back then, they wouldn't work.

Steve


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

What you are talking about is a multiswitch. A diplexor simply put an antenna feed over the same cable as the sat signal. If you are multiplying the two feeds from the sat into four, that is a multiswitch


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well after stuffing my face with excellent Turkey and Ham, stuffing and all the fixings I spent the 15 minutes to add the diplexers and everything is working perfectly. I pulled the LCD TV form the TT for the winter and mounted it in the kitchen. DW is happy so that makes me









Thanks for all the help everyone. I'll try to report about rain fade or not but that's months away







followed by dewinterization









Bill.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like you already have it done but the answer is yes. I don't claim to understand this but anyway heres what I mean. I just had Dish hooked up Wed. There is only one coaxial coming from the dish into the house that goes to the dual tuner DVR. The primary (living room) TV is connected directly to the DVR. The coaxial cable for the bedroom is connected to a splitter, possibly a diplexer outside the house. I am able to watch two different shows on two different TV's at the same time, or record two different shows using only the one receiver. One has a IR remote and the other a UHF remote.
I thought they would have to run a cable into the receiver and then one out to the other TV but they don't.

If this is what your asking about I can take some detailed pictures??

Chris


----------

